# tv loud buzzing when playing DVDs



## terafina (Jun 6, 2014)

We thought it was our old TV's problem, but since buying a new one the problem is still happening.
No buzz when watching TV channels, but once it's connected to the DVD player there is a loud hum/buzz from the TV.
It's continuous and loud when the DVD is on the Menu screen, waiting for selection, then once the film is playing the hum will come and go,and appears to coincide with a change of camera angle.

I'm using the same SCART lead that I use to connect TV to the Digibox.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Terafina! Welcome to the forum. 

Are you still hearing the humming through your system when you play a DVD?


----------



## terafina (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi there, yes it is. Any ideas?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Is your sound coming through the television, or are you using a stereo? 

Did this problem just start up out of the blue, or has it always done this?


----------



## terafina (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi again, the sound comes directly out of the tv, which is only a couple of months old. It also did out with the old tv and I had been blaming the tv. We don't watch DVD s that often so only recently noticed it.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Since it's not the TV, what about the cable? If not the cable, then replace the player.


----------



## ilikemetal (Sep 11, 2008)

More often then not it is one of the cables. Try replacing each cable one at a time to see if there is an improvement.


----------

